# Digimon



## soliloquy (Apr 18, 2012)

i remember loving this series as a kid. its competition, pokemon never rubbed me the right way for some reason.

but i loved how digimon was very similar to Narnia and a 'secret garden'. 

i really wanted to buy the DVDs for the series, but if each season is worth over 200 dollars, i'll just stream the show on youtube!


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 18, 2012)

LOVED this when I was a kid! Watched all of the first couple of series then lost track lol. Saw most of the films and played hte ps2 game, which was pretty awesome. DS ones are pretty good as well actually. I know, I'm a big kid. Was into Yu-gi-oh/Pokemon/DBZ as well, I was a 90s kid lol!


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2012)

Anything involving the original Digi-destined is fantastic and I love everything about it, but once the new crew came in I really hated it. I felt the characters became one dimensional and stale, while the voices on the new Digimon were also just like nails on a chalkboard.

Call me elitist if you want, but that's how it is in my book


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 18, 2012)

This show was so awesome! I had the video games, some of the cards and characters!
Me and my sister loved it!

But I don't ever remember seeing the show that often, but I loved watching it!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 18, 2012)

I loved it! Ahh, nostalgia...


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 18, 2012)

the first few seasons featuring the originals were GREAT television. the second generation was cool if only just to see the story tied up.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 18, 2012)

also guessing that the guy who wrote the theme song for this was the same person who wrote the music for the first power ranger seasons.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 18, 2012)

Megagreymon was one of my favorites, great character!


----------



## Choop (Apr 19, 2012)

The first and even second seasons of digimon were really pretty good, they had some nice characters. In pokemon the characters were pretty much just a vehicle to have pokemon fights and silly things (not that I hated it, I was a big pokemon fan, and still am of the games ).


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 20, 2012)

second day in, and i'm on episode 21, which has to be the best episode so far. 
such brilliance of introducing kari, and talking about parallel universes and what not


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember when the movie came out. The good ol days.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 20, 2012)

Love the series was watching some the other day.. Been playing digimon world 1 on and off ever since release, still one of my favourite games ever.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 20, 2012)

I was in like 3rd grade when both garnered popularity it least where I lived. I remember how liking digimon made you kind of hipster  I watched it every once in awhile, but used to be more into pokemon. Agree that pokemon wasn't a particular good show though.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 20, 2012)

well, what i liked about digimon was that each digimon could talk, and only one was given to one owner, to which it stayed with through out. as such, it allowed them to display their characters and allowed them to develop them too. 

pokemon on the other hand had them constantly say their names like idiots, and the goal was to be a whore and sleep with EACH AND EVERY one (in a sense, catch em all, sleep with all...). so aside from their main pokemon, there was no real sense of bonding between any of them. at the same time, there was no real evil or bad guys there other than team rocket who couldn't really do much anyways. calling mewtoo evil isn't justified as he/she/it was just strong and preferred solitary confinement, and not actually being evil. therefore pokemon never really put anyone/thing in danger, or at least in peril danger :s


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 20, 2012)

Digimon kicked ass! I loved digimon!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 20, 2012)

I always liked how the powerful Digimon look like characters at a GWAR concert.


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 20, 2012)

I love Digimon, downloaded the 1st season, went through it in 3 days, then downloaded the 2nd one (Digi Adventure 2, with part of the original crew), at 5 or so (didn't have time to continue due to work), probably won't download Tamers and the rest.


----------



## Choop (Apr 20, 2012)

HammettHateCrew said:


> I always liked how the powerful Digimon look like characters at a GWAR concert.



LOL! So true...


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 20, 2012)

i love how they keep playing mozarts 'lacrimosa' every now and then


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 25, 2012)

Loved the first series! Been meaning to watch it back through again....may have to happen sooner rather than later


----------



## bluediamond (Apr 28, 2012)

Ahh.. Digimon!! Big part of my childhood circa late 90s..
Back then I wish I could own a metalseadramon.. Now all I wish is to own ENGL Powerball II


----------

